# Richtige Erdung von Antrieben in Atex Zone 2



## Beginner09 (24 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Erdung von Antrieben in Atex Zone 2.
Reicht die Erdung über das Anschlusskabel des Antriebs aus oder muss der Antrieb am Gehäuse separat geerdet werden?

Und wenn ja wie?
Reicht zb ein 10mm² vom Antrieb an das VA Gehäuse auf dem der Antrieb  montiert ist oder muss die Erdung direkt in den Schaltschrank auf die  PE-Schiene gehen.

Zur Info, alle Baugruppen sind mit "Erdfahnen" die fest im Gebäude  installiert sind mit einem 10mm² verbunden (Schrank, Maschine, Gehäuse  auf dem der Antrieb sitzt).

1,5Kw/2A Antrieb mit 4G1,5 Anschlussleitung


----------



## Ottmar (24 Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Ja, der Motor und jedes Betriebsmittel müssen im Ex-Bereich an der dafür vorgesehenen Anschlussstelle nochmal extra mit dem PA verbunden werden.

Was für eine Zuleitung ist es? Achso, 1,5 qmm
Ja, da reicht das 10 qmm aus.

Ziel ist es, den gesamten  Ex-Bereich auf das selbe Potential zu bringen.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Knaller (25 Oktober 2015)

Moin
Ottmar hat die wichtigsten Informationen schon gegeben.   Was noch hin zukommt.    Anschlüsse an elektrische Verbraucher, welche leicht lösbar sind gelten im Maschinenbau nicht als Potentialausgleich wenn der PE damit auch lösbar ist.  Daher alles separat "Erden" ist die sicherste Methode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottmar (25 Oktober 2015)

Hi!

Achso, in diesem Zusammenhang ist noch zu erwähnen, dass alle Verbindungen gegen Selbstlockern gesichert sein müssen. Besonders bei PA-Schienen auf die entsprechende Zulassung achten, oder alles mit Schraubensicherung sichern.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## b35 (25 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
hier noch ein Hinweis aus der Installationsnorm für den Explosionsschutz (EN 60079-14, Kap. 6.4.1), vielleicht trifft es für ja für den Antrieb zu:

_"Körper elektrischer Betriebsmittel müssen nicht gesondert an das Potentialausgleichssystem angeschlossen werden, wenn sie festen und gesicherten metallischen Kontakt mit Konstruktionsteilen oder Rohrleitungen haben, die ihrerseits mit dem Potentialausgleichssystem verbunden sind"._

Gruß


----------



## Beginner09 (26 Oktober 2015)

Würde quasi heiße dass wenn der Antrieb wie hier beschrieben auf einem Gehäuse montiert ist welches schon geerdet wurde nicht nochmal separat eine Verbindung zu dem Gehäuse benötigt?!
Wobei dann auch wieder Lack etc. zwischen Antrieb und Gehäuse entfernt werden müssten.
Ich denke da soll es dann nicht an einem 20cm Stück 10mm² scheitern...sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Knaller (26 Oktober 2015)

Moin
Genau das ist gemeint. Es wird aber empfohlen das durch zu messen.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

